# Newbe - Frage.XML - Datei einlesen und speichern



## Guest (1. Nov 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

ich muss für eine Programmierarbeit Daten aus einem XML - File einzulesen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Es gibt da drei verschiedene Parser. Und die Tutorials gehen viel zu schnell zu tief rein, so dass ich die Code - Beispiele nur begrenzt nachvollziehen kann. Daher meine Fragen: 

- welcher Parser ist der geeignete, wenn ich nur Daten aus einer XML - Datei lesen und in Klassen abspeichern will, ohne das File dann zu manipulieren? Dom oder Sax?

- Gibt es eventuell ein einfaches Codebeispiel, welches illustriert, wie man mit SAX oder DOM XML - Dateien einlesen kann? 

Danke im voraus von einem XML - Newbe


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2006)

Am besten du nimmst JDom, da es sehr einfach zu benutzen ist.
Die JavaInsel beschäftigt sich AFAIK auch damit.


----------



## niemand (2. Nov 2006)

Auf jdom.org findest du Links zu entsprechender Literatur.

cu


----------

